# Rossi Coach Gun project....



## Woodsman (Nov 9, 2009)

I got this gun from a member here and made a project out of it.
My wife and I had been looking for a Rossi Coach gun for her dad and we got lucky and found one on here.
Well it had seen better days and was in need of some tender loving care. Good sound gun just needed a little dressing up. I striped it down to bare metal and wood. Re fit the wood to the metal( better than factory). Worked up a finish that would look good on the wood I had to deal with...( soft blonde Mohogany ). And after teaching myself the do's and don'ts of bluing I came up with this.
Wish I had pictures of the start  but I did manage to get a few in process shots. Let me know what ya think.


----------



## moyehow (Nov 9, 2009)

nice job.  It came out great.


----------



## wvdawg (Nov 9, 2009)

Super rebuild on that!  Looks great!


----------



## smokey30725 (Nov 9, 2009)

Man, that looks awesome! I never would have believed that old gun I sold you would have turned out so well! That's truly a work of art that anyone would be proud to own.


----------



## Woodsman (Nov 9, 2009)

*Thanks everyone.........*

Smokey, it looks a little different now
I have about 35 to 40 hours in the whole project
The rust on the barrel was a little deeper than I thought it would be. I
had to glass bead all the metal and hand sand back to a fine smooth finish. And the cold bluing took about 25 hours
But I am pleased and my father in law was like a kid on Christmas.
He could not put it down.
Oh, and it shoots real good.
Thanks man, you made my wife, her father and I very happy


----------



## arcame (Nov 10, 2009)

very cool double hammer.


----------



## Woodscrew (Nov 13, 2009)

Them some dirty boots.


----------



## DROP POINT (Nov 13, 2009)

Great job.It turned out really nice.


----------



## stic-shooter (Nov 13, 2009)

that is a very sweet side by side.<><


----------

